

Dan Martell Shares His Journey, Cust-Dev Case Study of Flowtown - akramquraishi
http://www.foundora.com/2010/10/12/dan-martell-shares-his-entrepreneurial-journey/

======
tptacek
When he says they built 6 hi-fi mockups of their product to go sell --- is he
implying that they build mockups for 6 different products, and had the
prospects select which one they wanted?

I'm a little stuck on the Discovery vs. Validation distinctions in Blank's
book; in my head, "Discovery" is about "do your customers have this problem",
and "Validation" is about "ok, can we get 20 companies to buy this almost
sight-unseen"?

(This is very, very, very relevant to me at the moment).

~~~
akramquraishi
Good to know that this is relevant to you, hope you get some tips/help out of
it.

------
akramquraishi
Excerpts: What are the most common mistakes that startups are making today?

... As much you say, get out of the building and call people. I challenge a
startup that says, they are a Lean startup to tell me who is the last customer
or person you called and did a customer and problem interview with. They don’t
do it; they sit behind their computers and look at the codes and metrics. They
sit their and survey people; they prompt people on their website for feedback.
But, they don’t call; they don’t get on the phone; they don’t do it...

~~~
mise
Thanks for highlighting this. As an aside: any good voicemail boxes with a
real phone number?

~~~
ABrandt
If I understand you correctly, I believe your're looking for something like
<http://grasshopper.com> offers. Other alternatives would be
<http://voice.google.com> or building something custom with
<http://twilio.com>

~~~
mise
Perfect, thanks for that, ABrandt.

